# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  n00b to the 3d printing world

## Scottie Daddy

Hey guys,
I'm new to the forum (first post) and I am going to do some searching around and see if I can find some answers to the plethora of questions that I have. However, I'm also going to ask in this thread in case anyone is interested in helping me out.

I'll start off with a small backstory...

I am a video game nerd. I collect video games and consoles. I've played video games my whole life (I was born in '83) and I now have 3 kids who are all following in my footsteps (not to mention 2 out of 3 step children as well) and I have another baby on the way (yes, 7 kids all together  :Mad: ) OK I didn't mean the angry face... lol. I self-taught myself HTML and began building some webpages with a couple of friends about 15 years ago. I got really into Photoshop, (at the time Macromedia) Flash, learned some javascript, C++, and was basically on the path to begin a career in some sort of technological field before my girlfriend at that time announced she was pregnant, so I went to trade school, studied automotive collision repair, and have been doing body work on cars for almost 15 years now. It pays the bills.

With some free time I have now, plus the kids don't want me around that much (pre-teens, lol) I have ventured back into video games. I want to essentially build repro carts, design some handhelds, just basically make all kinds of cool stuff. So, I have been introduced (and fascinated) with the world of 3d printing.

So, last year, I ordered a 3d printer off of ebay, and received it on the 4th of July weekend (I don't know if this board is an international forum... but I live in the USA.) I assembled the printer using photos off the web (I am pretty handy and crafty) and mainly stored the printer up until about a month ago when I got a fire to get this thing completed.

So, here is where I am. I have a HICTOP Prusa i3 3DP08. I was able to assemble it in a weekend. I'm very meticulous so I made sure everything is assembled correctly; everything is tight how it is supposed to be, and everything is greased and wired and etc. I am at the point where I am testing (calibrating) it all out. The x- and y-axis work perfectly. Then we get to the double z motors. These things honestly sound like grinding and binding and not turning like they should. I disconnect both threaded rods from the motors; same thing happens. I removed the motors from the maching and connected them... still the same. I hook the motors up (1 at a time) to the x-axis plug in; works like a dream. So, I know it isn't a malfunction of the motor(s).

So now I am trying to indulge into learning what firmware to use... what software... how to connect the printer to the computer. Honestly, I am basically lost. I am mainly looking for this easy "download this super easy program, install it, hit connect, control your printer, and bam everything works!" but I would be naive to believe something like this exists lol. I mainly just need some coaching, and help, from veterans and people who have experienced similar problems and can point me in the right direction.

I initially downloaded Arduino drivers, but my computer doesn't recognize the printer (still). However, when I downloaded Repetier-Host, then Repetier-Server, it tells me it is connected (through server) but after that I can't figure anything out. Like, how do I get the z motors to work? I then downloaded Cura, I downloaded Marlin... I installed Cura, it says there is no printer to connect to. I haven't even installed Marlin... I know I don't need *all* these programs, but I'm looking for one that is preferably easy-to-use. I'm looking to see what is the popular choices out there... why I should use it, and if it's possible to explain in a very detailed explanation on what I need to do.

I'm running Windows 10, my computer is home-made: Gigabyte mobo, 16gb ram, intel i5 3.2ghz (usually people want the pc specs lol)

I really am new to the whole arduino world. I don't even know where to begin. I just know that I am highly interested in learning about 3d printing, learning this printer, and hoping I can build my skills and be of service to this community when I get to that point.

Thanks guys.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Let's Start with calibrating the stepper motor current.

Before you start adjustments, measure all steppers motor currents and log them somewhere.
Current adjustments can be made using USB cable or the Stock power supply.
Watch this Video and after you will get a good ideal of what is going on, make your adjustments.

May not be any reason to adjust those that are working.
The Lower you can run the Steppers the Longer they will last.


Having the Same controller as you will show you my readings using a USB cable for power.
Made the adjustments on my 3DP11 the numbers are .936 on all but the Z and this is 1.2 all are higher than suggested.
Now on my 3DP12 with 24 volt supply they are .5 on all but Z and this is .9. lower than suggested.
Tried to get lower but steppers would start acting up like yours


The adjustments for the stepper motors are basically the same for all 3D Printers.
There are other videos that tell you to start with a lower voltage and slowly raise it until the steppers turn smoothly. 

When I received my used 3DP11 the Extruder Stepper motor turn in the opposite direction of what it was suppose to so I reversed the wiring making it run correctly.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Cura 15.04.6 is what I use mainly.

Start Cura  From the File menu select "Machine Settings"
new Windows  Add New Machine "Next"
Select Other Radio Button "Next"
Select Prusa Mendel i3 "Next"
"Finish"

Maximum width = 220
Maximum depth = 270
Maximum height = 190

Extruder count 1
Heated bed "Check"
Build area Shape Square
GCode Flavor RepRap (Marlin/Sprinter)
Serial port "Select you port" (" your printer must be plugged in")
Baudrate  "115200"

Change name "to what ever you wish"

Click OK
load up an Model "Stl file" you should see 


Image2.jpg

1st Icon is LOAD
2nd Icon is Print with USB

Set layer height to .15 or .2 or .25
Set Shell thickness .4 or .8
Set Nozzle to .4 or whatever you nozzle is

People are curious Mine is a Gigabyte mobo with a true 8 core CPU and 32TB of external Hard drive space.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Downloads
Slic3r 1.2.9
config file to work with Hictop
Config.ini


Just started using Slic3r 1.2.9, It works.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

We all learn at different speeds and levels, I believe the more you study and watch 3D Printer You-tube video's  the more proficient you will become.

----------


## KDog

Not enough driver current. Fix that first.

----------


## Scottie Daddy

Thanks for all of the replies everyone. I am watching the video provided by Roberts_Clif (big thanks to you) and working on getting the z motors working, and checking the x and y motors. I'll post an update when I am done.

----------


## curious aardvark

Actually my question is quite different. 
If you built the computer yourself _(spec is largely irrevelant these days, my main cad machine cost under £100 to build)_ - why on earth did you put windows 10 on it ?  
7 is easy to get hold of as are many variants of linux - all of which piddle on 10 from a truly staggering height. 

As far as cura goes, it won't connect to my delta either. I believe this is because there is no option to tell cura what com port the printer is using (7 or 8, depending on it's mood). All the other software I've used has no problem connecting, once it knows what com port to look on and speed: 115200.
Try as I might I can find nowhere on cura to tell it this. 
So as far as cura goes - just use it to generate gcode and stick it on an sd card. 

And i agree with the: not enough power for the motors :-)

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> Actually my question is quite different. 
> If you built the computer yourself _(spec is largely irrevelant these days, my main cad machine cost under £100 to build)_ - why on earth did you put windows 10 on it ?  
> 7 is easy to get hold of as are many variants of linux - all of which piddle on 10 from a truly staggering height. 
> 
> As far as cura goes, it won't connect to my delta either. I believe this is because there is no option to tell cura what com port the printer is using (7 or 8, depending on it's mood). All the other software I've used has no problem connecting, once it knows what com port to look on and speed: 115200.
> Try as I might I can find nowhere on cura to tell it this. 
> So as far as cura goes - just use it to generate gcode and stick it on an sd card. 
> 
> And i agree with the: not enough power for the motors :-)


In Cura Click "File"
Click "Machine Settings"
Serial Port Click "drop down Arrow"
Highlighted is the Serial Port
Again shown in "Arduino IDE"


Serial Port 2.jpg

Serial Port 1.jpg

----------


## Scottie Daddy

> Actually my question is quite different. 
> If you built the computer yourself _(spec is largely irrevelant these days, my main cad machine cost under £100 to build)_ - why on earth did you put windows 10 on it ?  
> 7 is easy to get hold of as are many variants of linux - all of which piddle on 10 from a truly staggering height.


Well... lol
I put my copy of 7 on this computer when I got done building it last July. Then a friend told me that Microsoft was offering a free upgrade to 10 from 7 or 8 til the end of July. I was a little hesitant at first, but figured why not and upgraded on the last day they were offering it. I can't really say I'm disappointed with 10... it's been a nice experience so far.

My laptop had 8 on it, and I planned on using the laptop for all this 3d printing stuff. But, my desktop can do 3d software (using 3ds Max 2013) and run many programs effortlessly, plus the dual 24" monitors... and I gave the laptop to my oldest son since I literally haven't used the thing more than 3 times since I finished this computer.

I have been flirting with the idea of the whole dual OS and installing some Linux on this machine as well... I just never really got around to it :|

----------


## Scottie Daddy

So, pretty aggravating evening. The current for the motors are as follows: x .83, y .8, z .73, e .79 so I tweaked the extruder to .82 and then I focused on the z motors. I adjusted it to 1.05, still the grinding noise. Upped it to 1.11, same thing. Dropped down to 1.01, z motors still acting the same. 

Now, does it matter if I have the USB and power supply hooked up at the same time? I tried with just USB and of course motors have no power. I tried with just power supply, and motors all work; however, the z motors are still being stupid.

I'll have to try some more stuff tomorrow.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

You can connect or disconnect the USB cable to make the current adjustments, so long as you still have Supply Power.


They may require less current, you may be over driving the steppers.
Start with .4 test steppers then go to .5 test steppers , .6 test  steppers ect... after they start working then you can fine tune the  current.
Would not go above 1.6 for Z-Axis should start around 1.2-1.4
Would not go above 1.0 all others should start around .7-.8

When I received my 3DP11 the Extruder Stepper was wired incorrectly, running backwards. 
("Took Forever to troubleshoot as filament kept leaking out, and thought it worked")
Had to reverse the wire pairs to make it run in the correct direction.

You can trace the wiring of the cable that the Z-Steppers works with, see if the wires go to the same pins of the Z motor wiring harness cable. 
If you believe the Cable is incorrectly wired contact me will discuss how you may proceed from here.


Fine Tuning Steppers motors
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xtrF45jybg

----------


## Scottie Daddy

I have spent a lot of time, and by a lot I mean easily over 50 hours, in this damn thing. Between assembly, wiring, troubleshooting... and I have yet to have a working printer. I have yet to print anything.

I have disconnected the z motors, both, one at a time... I have messed with the voltage from the lowest reading I could get of .24 to the highest (or max) of 1.39, and nothing has changed. I disconnect the X motor, use that motor with the z axis.. works like a charm. So, out of these 4 motors (2 for z, 1 each for x and y) the x and y motors work, both z ones don't. So, maybe I got the motors backwards? I put the z motors in the place of y and x, and put the y and x motors in place of the z motors. Now I have a working z axis, and my x and y axis have stupid grinding and binding noises. I basically have 2 shit motors.

I am pretty tech savvy, and can do a lot of cool stuff. But I guess I have met my match with this piece of shit China junk printer. I should have NEVER bought a DIY kit off of ebay from China. I should have NEVER even attempted to make this garbage work... after all the metal rods and everything have been bent and half the damn screws and nuts have been stripped out... I have meticulously spent A LOT OF TIME trying to get this stupid thing to work, and here I am frustrated with this thing tore back apart (for the 235961289th time) and I have had enough.

I'll save up my money and just get a reputable brand that isn't made out of complete China garbage.

Whoever wants this 3d printer, it is for sale. I'm sure this garbage is going for cheaper on ebay than what I paid for it a year ago, but I want $150 for it to recover most of the cost. It will come with a 1kg spool of transparent 1.75mm PLA, BRAND NEW never been used, plus a small roll of orange yellow unidentified filament that came with the printer.

I have lost complete interest in this fucking project.

Thanks for all of your help Roberts_Clif. You are a great and awesome person; I hope you continue to help out people.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Purchased two 3D-Printers that the original owners were unable to fix, Went  thru this Chinese nightmare twice. 1st Printer was even missing assembly instructions, CD and Tools. If it was not for YouTube HackaweekTV Video's would have never assembled the 3D Printer. Thank you Hackaweek  and  Youtube! Now have two Working 3D Hictop Printers.

Don't  quit, You currently know what is wrong with the printer. You have  basically already fixed it, you found the broken steppers.
Most people couldn't have accomplished that. Replace the two steppers, you have won the war then decide after your 1st print.

----------


## jeffmorris

The cables between stepper motors and the board may be bad.

----------


## number40Fan

He confirmed it was the motors by moving them around.  The problem followed the motors.

----------


## Scottie Daddy

Just an update:

I haven't thrown it in the trash (yet) but I did have to walk away from it for a lil while. I contacted the printer people, and am awaiting a reply. 

I would love to get this thing going. I guess we will wait and see what happens.

Thank you for all of your help and words Roberts_Clif. You are right, I don't need to quit. I just needed a break to calm down; now we will see what happens next.

And, to add, the extruder motor didn't work as well. I'm glad I checked it... basically, the 3 motors that are identical are all garbage, while the 2 that are actually a newer looking model work flawlessly. So, 3 good stepper motors should get this thing printing...

----------


## Roberts_Clif

_The Extruder will not function unless you are up to printing temperature which for PLA is above 170C.

I had this thought myself. The software will not allow the Extruder stepper to turn unless the Nozzle is hot enough to extrude filament.
_

----------

